# Best hoof trimmers to use?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I've been using prune trimmers from TSC, and they get dull pretty fast it seems, plus it's been kind of hard to get the foot 'straight' it looks so...'choppy'

What's a good, but cost-conscious trimmer to use? Possibly from Jeffers since I plan on ordering some other stuff from them? I know there were 2 kinds on there before and one was prefered over the other.
I have a rasp so maybe I need to start using it more often to even out the bottom. 
I'm too much of a chicken to use a hoof knife. I know I'll probably cut my hands off LOL


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I like the green handled ones from Jeffers but they do get kinda dull quick.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Are you good with horse nippers? That's what I use...i've had them for years now and they aren't dull at all. They're really small nippers...not the normal horse size. I was already used to doing trimmings with my horses before I got into goats so it was easiest for me to use them.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I just buy cheap garden secatuers (sp?) from Bunnings ... cost me $7 and they last my six goats roughly four trimmings (I trim once a month) so 24 trimmings total before they get blunt, and since they are so cheap I just chuck them out and buy a new pair. I find the actual hoof trimmers here cost $40 and up and get blunt just as quickly. The secatuers do just as good a job and I find they sit easier in my hands


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much! Well if the green ones get dull that fast, then maybe I'll just stick with what I've been using, but try to find a slightly better pair. 
Keren - are those what you use to trim your small scrubs/plants/trees with? If so that's what I've been using. I pay about $7 for mine at TSC, They last me about 6 months at the most depending on how often I have to trim. So I do get my $$ use out of them. I wish we could sharpen them, my husband tried but didn't work, and they got rusty.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

I bought mine off of Amazon.com actually. Lol I bought the orange handled ones and they seem to work pretty well! They do get kinda dull though.


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

I use the orange handled ones from hoegger supply.


----------



## Farmgirl675 (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm with K W Farms, horse nippers seem to work the best. I have a small pair called " trail nippers" that are great for the goats. They were about $15 from either valleyvet or jeffers( can't remeber which). They are still sharp an easier on the hands than the shears. :thumb:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

freedomstarfarm said:


> I like the green handled ones from Jeffers but they do get kinda dull quick.


That's what we use. Ours seem to still be pretty sharp and work good


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

I have the orange handled ones... but mostly I use a utility knife.. I've been wanting to try the hoof nippers.
M.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

HoosierShadow said:


> Thanks so much! Well if the green ones get dull that fast, then maybe I'll just stick with what I've been using, but try to find a slightly better pair.
> Keren - are those what you use to trim your small scrubs/plants/trees with? If so that's what I've been using. I pay about $7 for mine at TSC, They last me about 6 months at the most depending on how often I have to trim. So I do get my $$ use out of them. I wish we could sharpen them, my husband tried but didn't work, and they got rusty.


Yep - that's it!


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Farmgirl675 said:


> I'm with K W Farms, horse nippers seem to work the best. I have a small pair called " trail nippers" that are great for the goats. They were about $15 from either valleyvet or jeffers( can't remeber which). They are still sharp an easier on the hands than the shears. :thumb:


Like these??? http://www.chicksaddlery.com/page/CDS/PROD/0001/FN2442


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

We use the orange handled ones from Jeffers and they work great  I actually have to do hooves this week


----------



## Farmgirl675 (Oct 21, 2010)

Bit of Everything said:


> Farmgirl675 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm with K W Farms, horse nippers seem to work the best. I have a small pair called " trail nippers" that are great for the goats. They were about $15 from either valleyvet or jeffers( can't remeber which). They are still sharp an easier on the hands than the shears. :thumb:
> ...


Yup! those are very similar to mine! Thats a better price too!


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

I might have to give the nippers a try the green handle ones from TSC don't cut real good after a few trims and they don't seem to re-sharpen either. Thanks!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Looking at those nippers we actually have a pair that a friend gave us, well they aren't for horses something she got at a hardware store that looks exactly like those. I've never tried them though, she said to use them on our buck, but we sold the buck before we needed them! Never thought to use them on the young buck we have now. I will get them out of the shed and give them a try!

I guess I need to trim feet tomorrow, I hope the clippers can get through everyone, they are pretty dull. We just did feet early last week -my husband trimmed, while I sprayed everyone with bug spray.
Well, he needs to learn how to trim feet...OMG! It's like he didn't even do anything to them! Yesterday one of the boys was walking sore, so I checked his foot, he had a piece of wood lodged in the hoof wall, I got it out, but his feet were rough <not terrible>, but a lot worse than they should be so soon after trimming! I was not happy.
This afternoon a mama and one of her kids were lame! I was like NO WAY!
It's because he didn't trim off enough and where the ground is so wet it keeps their feet somewhat soft, and they grow funny. But also because he doesn't cut until he starts to see pink! I told him that and he was trying to say I was wrong...I just laughed LOL
So I showed him how much I took off and told him I'll have to teach him! I am in no means great at cutting feet, but I can at least keep them walking sound LOL
The baby just needed her first trim, where the heel was starting to grow forward and was just getting a little ouchy from rubbing, she'll be just fine tomorrow. I was planning on doing their feet this weekend when we give cd/t.

So...I may end up having to buy another pair local unless my pair gets me through tomorrow. Isn't it always something when you need it to not be...something? LOL
BTW, I told him for now on, he can spray...I'll trim feet LOL


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

These are what mine look like. You can get them from most horse supply stores or online. They're small, light weight, but tough and stay sharp. They're definately not for everyone and it will take awhile to get ahang of it...but they work great for me. :thumb:


----------



## BareCreekFarm (Nov 20, 2011)

We have tried about every kind of goat trimmers that they make. We were not happy with any of them. A few years ago at the North American Livestock show we found some awesome hoof trimmers! They are made by Rubbermaid and they are not actually made for hoof trimming. They are called Rubbermaid heavy duty utility shears. One pair has lasted us a very long time and they are not wearing down at all. They are also very reasonably priced at under $8 :dance: 
Hope this helps!
Here is a link: http://www.newtoolnews.com/mfr/rubbermaid.html


----------

